# Sick Diamond Dove



## beatrix1 (Jul 5, 2010)

Hey guys,
Newbie here 

I have a sick Diamond Dove and would appreciate any help or advice given.
I have had two Diamonds for about ten months and they have been well only problem was male kept pecking the females head at the back during mating which left her red and very sore,this was treated and then we split them up as it kept happening,they are in the same cage just mesh across to keep him from pecking.
The female has been puffed up the last week and sitting in her bed,wasn't sure if she was nesting and she was eating and drinking by herself.
Yesterday she looked of balance and i examined her to find a large amount of feathers around her private parts and under her wing missing and lumps of dried poop hanging from the remaining feathers,she didn't put up a fight and was breathing rapidly,i found your site and have given her salt and sugar water,some pro biotic and have bathed her then i moved to her to a small home with a hot water bottle and plenty of soft wadding and wrapped the side in towels,i keep changing the hot water bottle to keep it warm as i do not have a heat lamp,i have also fed her some boiled egg and her seed and have managed to get plenty of fluids into her by hand.
She is responding really well and the change in her since this morning is amazing....what do i do now guys? do any of yo know what may be wrong with her?
Thank you in advance x


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

could be anything, a vet would be able to help you, I would not wait to take her. usually when birds start to show sickness it is critical to get them treatment ASAP.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> could be anything, a vet would be able to help you, I would not wait to take her. usually when birds start to show sickness it is critical to get them treatment ASAP.


I definitely agree with Spirit Wings. Diamond Doves are delicate and can take a turn for the worse rapidly.
Kurps


----------



## beatrix1 (Jul 5, 2010)

Thank you for your reply's i am very grateful and will take her asap!

Does anyone know what may be the problem?
x


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

beatrix1 said:


> Thank you for your reply's i am very grateful and will take her asap!
> 
> Does anyone know what may be the problem?
> x



could be anything on the list that can affect diamond doves, it is just too hard to diagnose through a computer and we are not vets here. so really it could be viral or bacterial.. vet will have to do some testing and perhaps supportive care.


----------



## beatrix1 (Jul 5, 2010)

Thank you Spirit wings


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

She sounds like she is egg bound and I would take her to a vet as the other people suggested. Your theraphy seems real good and try to keep that temperature up to about 92 degrees of real moist heat to help her try to lay an egg but it is hard to sort out the situation from long distance so the very best thing for her would be to take her to a vet immediately. If you have some caltrate try to get some down her and a few drops of cod liver oil for this might help her pass the egg and if she is egg bound the vet will give her some very high quality of calcuim that we can't get over the counter and this will greatly help her. I have six diamond doves and you really get attached to them--please take her to the vet for a proper diagnosis . c.hert


----------



## beatrix1 (Jul 5, 2010)

Update.....

She is now snuggled up in a fleece with a hot water bottle and is so much better,she is eating by herself now and drinking,bright eyed alert,calling for her hubby,she is at the vets in the morning,i am really shocked at how she was nearly dead this morning and now so alive.
She has been sat tonight stretching her legs right up to full length and her body looks really strained like she is trying to pass something and i am thinking like c.hert that she could be egg bound.
Thank you so much guys for all your reply's i have never had a sick bird before and if it wasn't for this forum i am sure i would have lost her.
x


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

In your area try to get a Avian vet---that would be the best---ask other vets to refer you to one. It would be nice if you could invest in a heating pad and how I do this thing is I put the heating pad on low or meduim under a hot water bottle with a kitchen towel on top to not burn the birdie but the one factor is you need to keep that heat constant with moisture and hope she will pass an egg if that is the problem. These birds sometimes have trouble laying eggs and I am so glad you are taking it to a vet. Get a temperature gage too to hang in the cage to see what temperature you are working with---and seriously---best wishes---and I sure hope it works out okay for the birdie and you. I forgot something how I do the moisture bit is I put bowls of water all around the outside of the cage and enclose the heat in with towels draped around them and tight to the cage. Moist heat: 92 or 93 degrees of constant heat:cod liver oil: some caltrate and put water and food on the bottom of the cage so that she can crawl to it if need be---I surely hope she does okay until you can get her to the vet...c.hert


----------



## beatrix1 (Jul 5, 2010)

Thank you!
I will get a heat pad and temperature gauge too,after this scare i want to really educate myself and thank you again c.hert means the world to me x


----------

